# Kribensis or Lifalili



## alpha30 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 160 l tank with 10 Synodontis nigriventris,2 Platydoras armatulus and 2 Agamyxis pectinifrons.What would be more easy to put(keep) in this tank,two pairs of Kribensis or one pair of Kribensis with one pair of Lifalil? 
Has anyone experienced keeping Kribensis with Lifalili?
How they get along with each other?
Thank you,and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

160l is roughly 40 gallons. What are the dimensions of the tank? LxWxH ? I have kept a pair of kribs and they get nasty when they spawn. Same with the jewels they get really nasty when they spawn. Maybe if you kept all males.


----------



## alpha30 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tank is 100x40x40 and has a lot of stones,coco nuts and roots for hide.


----------

